# The Python Revolver



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was taken with the Colt Python from the first announcement and photos of the gun. When I finally got my hands on one, I then wanted a .38 Special Diamondback for a "pair." And I hoped for, and corresponded with Colt, to re-introduce the New Service and give it the "Python" treatment, and build it in .44 Magnum. Colt refused to consider the proposition, of course.

I had an old commercial New Service that had been a .45 Colt but was now a .44 Special, and had this built up as close as possible. I had a Smith & Wesson rear sight milled into the top sstrap, and an ungainly Micro ramp and blade front sight. This was deeply polished and blued, but was never the same as the old Carrara glass finish of the 'thirties.

Y'all keep talkin' up the Python and I may have to hunt up another one.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Enjoy your hunt Bob. Hope you got a bar of gold to trade for one. There just out of site down here in Florida. A quality Python 4" barrel with box and papers about $1500 and up. A range beater with no papers or box about $800 up. A parts gun that maynot even fire about $450. Crazy I know. I hope they are cheaper up your way. Good luck.
P.S. Diamond backs are close to the same price.


----------



## Motos (Feb 24, 2007)

*Python Silhouette*

I just picked up a Python Silhouette. Came stock with an 8" barrel and factory installed Leupold 2X scope.

It also came with the stock case, manual, and cleaning kit.

I understand only 500 were built, all in 1981. Can this be verified? It has s/n K49xxx.

I had never heard of this revolver or seen one before. It is an absolutely stunning revolver. It's the kind of gun one will own until death do us part.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Motos go over to this site of Colt collectors and maybe one of them will help you. Good luck. I can tell you its in the 80s or 90s from the number.
http://www.coltforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------

